# Should we do this?



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

Union / nonunion ?

I believe the unions are not as important these days. Im nonunion. Ir was union for 2years. They did teach me to fight for my wages and benifits for me and my guys though 

your thoughts anyone 

Imo not one is better


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

here we go....

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Who do you think is going to win the Super Bowl?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

I prefer my desert with my dinner


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

been both ways, and the union didnt do much for me, BUT, i learned alot of what i know from union guys, years ago, they were more than willing to help me even if i wasnt planning to go that way, which back then i didnt really have a plan!:thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Who do you think is going to win the Super Bowl?


 im working on a book! as soon as someone puts up a butt-load of cash at this time of the season , ill chime back in on that one! its almost never STOP


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> View attachment 28623


 what exactly is your point here? the demos are dead/


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

Ha i love it i have never read a post like this before i take it were beating a dead horse thats fine you dont have to chime in on desert or a football game just dont respond and go to the next. Any (junior) poster so want to give there two cents


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sbargers said:


> Union / nonunion ?
> 
> I believe the unions are not as important these days. Im nonunion. Ir was union for 2years. They did teach me to fight for my wages and benifits for me and my guys though
> 
> ...


And so the hockey game breaks out...............:whistling2:


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

wendon said:


> And so the hockey game breaks out...............:whistling2:


Wendon did not know you were a junior poster. Welcome to the sight.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sbargers said:


> Ha i love it i have never read a post like this before i take it were beating a dead horse thats fine you dont have to chime in on desert or a football game just dont respond and go to the next. Any (junior) poster so want to give there two cents


It's not "there" it's "their":laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sbargers said:


> Wendon did not know you were a junior poster. Welcome to the sight.


It's not "sight" it's "site"


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

You know what's a worse sight than a nuclear disaster zone?

A union vs non union thread


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

It depends on a lot of things but the main thing in my city is that if you aren't union, chances are you will lose a bid dollar for dollar to a union company if it's for the government or any city department. The government here will almost never hire non-union from what I've experienced thus far.


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

wendon said:


> It's not "sight" it's "site"


Darn wendon you caught that darn auto correct everytime junior


----------



## Sbargers (Mar 28, 2013)

Edrick said:


> You know what's a worse sight than a nuclear disaster zone?
> 
> A union vs non union thread


Even worst is the ******s that wont quit putting quotes on something they prefer not to talk about. Or the ones that make jokes on the subject that some who posted want to talk about it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sbargers said:


> Union / nonunion ?
> 
> I believe the unions are not as important these days. Im nonunion. Ir was union for 2years. They did teach me to fight for my wages and benifits for me and my guys though
> 
> ...


Are you voting to unionize the company you work for?


Or do you own a company and want to unionize it?



If you are working for someone and want to unionize his company,be prepared to suffer the consequences of doing such a low deed,building a business is no walk in the park,running an established business is the hardest thing you'll ever do,If you think your boss has it easy then you've never run a business,you can lose a $10,000,000 job for being 1 cent too high on your price,most do not give you the chance to lower the price to win the bid,voting to go union could put your boss out of business in a hurry if he doesn't know how to price and sell as a union contractor ,others will beat him out,and he will be forced to let guys go or worse close up all together.

He's the one who had the f*****g balls to go start an electrical contracting firm that just so happens to be providing you with a good living,if you think your pay is too low then go start your own business and you can make what you are really worth.

If you are good you will have unlimited earning potential , if your not good you will bankrupt yourself in a very short time.



If this is your business then by all means become a union company,,after all it is your business that you built on your own,,,Right!


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sbargers said:


> Even worst is the ******s that wont quit putting quotes on something they prefer not to talk about. Or the ones that make jokes on the subject that some who posted want to talk about it.


Even worse yet are the people that ask a question about union vs. non-union on this site and expect to get a good solid answer. 

Some things are best left to figure out for yourself. You are going to have to look at the pros and cons about union/ non-union and make up your own mind. Don't expect to get a good answer from this site without getting a lot of BS thrown in along with it.

IMO, this question is right up there with ground up/ ground down. Personal preference and personal choice. Neither one is wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's there to discuss?

There's good union electricians, and there's bad union electricians.
There's good non-union electricians, and there's bad non-union electricians.
The union is a great choice for some, and a terrible path for others.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Guys.,

I know where this is going but please keep it civil without throwing ugly conneries pile in here.

I know it been discussed before but there is a Union section you can use.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn this shiit again.. I guess it's about that time.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> Damn this shiit again.. I guess it's about that time.


I guess so.

Just wait and see where the raging bull will come around.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I've always been non-union, but I'm glad there's a union.. I actually wish it was stronger.

Unions have their place, but they're not for everyone.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Sbargers said:


> Even worst is the ******s that wont quit putting quotes on something they prefer not to talk about. Or the ones that make jokes on the subject that some who posted want to talk about it.


What we can't take a little joking? You must be a union guy.

-puts flame ******ant suit on- I keeeed I keeeed


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Edrick said:


> What we can't take a little joking? You must be a union guy. -puts flame ******ant suit on- I keeeed I keeeed


Wait you can't use the term reeeetardant which is an actual term? Someone needs to fix their filter.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

FulThrotl said:


> enjoy the ride.


I agree, a union is only so strong as their strangle hold on the industry.. and they're losing their grip.

Get ready to start working for a living, because the free ride is coming to an end.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Guys.,
> 
> I know where this is going but please keep it civil without throwing ugly conneries pile in here.
> 
> ...


Marc,

Maybe the best thing would be to move this thread to the union section.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

eric7379 said:


> Marc,
> 
> Maybe the best thing would be to move this thread to the union section.


It will be much wiser for everyone anyway.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Or just delete it.. someone will get banned before it gets locked. lol


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've seen union shops confronted by free traitors, and summarily shut down my entire 40 yr work history

We've seen the crown jewel industries all degrade , along with the small towns they once thrived in, to nothing more than historical artifacts

We've seen entire communities who once had a decent standard of living due to unionization succumb to poverty levels, welfare, drugs, crime

And all along we asked_ 'why aren't you fighting back' ?_ of the unions

~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

eric7379 said:


> Marc,
> 
> Maybe the best thing would be to move this thread to the union section.


Oy.

If you are going to move this thread move it to off-topic or to the new category, flamewar topics.

Thank you.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

some people like vanilla some chocolate


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I tried to go union when I was an apprentice, they didn't want me. Had too many apprentices not working. Haven't applied again since then, not sure if I ever will.


----------



## Rhone 0629 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tried the union,wasnt a good fit.Been non union for the rest of my career and they survived without me somehow.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Public sector unions are destroying America.


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Public sector unions are destroying America.


Politicians, especially Congress and the Senate, are ruining America.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ScholzPDX said:


> Politicians, especially Congress and the Senate, are ruining America.


By bending over for the public sector unions. :whistling2:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

eric7379 said:


> Marc,
> 
> Maybe the best thing would be to move this thread to the union section.


What.....now the union section is _better_ than the non-union section??? 



Hang on, I just became union on monday........carry on :whistling2:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Tea Party Republicans are destroying America.


About time you spoke the truth. Preach it brother, Preach it! :thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, they control everything. So powerful. Pass laws with no concern for the rest of the public. Those Tea Party Republicans rule Washington with an iron fist.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> Yeah, they control everything. So powerful. Pass laws with no concern for the rest of the public. Those Tea Party Republicans rule Washington with an iron fist.


They do actually. They hold enough of a minority that neither the dems or the republicans have enough votes. 

So nothing useful gets out of congress therefore no useful laws are passed etc. and the government is effectively held hostage by...a small number of tea party members.

If they were brown we would call them terrorists.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> They do actually. They hold enough of a minority that neither the dems or the republicans have enough votes.
> 
> So nothing useful gets out of congress therefore no useful laws are passed etc. and the government is effectively held hostage by...a small number of tea party members.
> 
> If they were brown we would call them terrorists.


You are an absolute idiot!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> You are an absolute idiot!


Why thank you.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> Why thank you.


You just called members of Congress, terrorists. I guess they shouldn't represent their voters. Instead should just rubber stamp your agenda. And if they don't, then they're terrorists. Please stop drinking the Koolaid.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> You just called members of Congress, terrorists. I guess they shouldn't represent their voters. Instead should just rubber stamp your agenda. And if they don't, then they're terrorists. Please stop drinking the Koolaid.


I have no problem with them representing their voters - I do have a problem with them not compromising even within their own party, for threatening to 'primary' other party members, for dragging this nation into the abyss of idiocy.

They no taxes, but full services, they want no women's rights, no freedom of religion, no freedom to be anything but monogamous white married folk, and they are willing to destroy hundreds of years of social progress to get it.

I have no agenda, but they do. Stop drinking your own koolaid. They are the greatest threat this country has had in decades, I am just glad they are finally going away.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> I have no problem with them representing their voters - I do have a problem with them not compromising even within their own party, for threatening to 'primary' other party members, for dragging this nation into the abyss of idiocy.
> 
> They no taxes, but full services, they want no women's rights, no freedom of religion, no freedom to be anything but monogamous white married folk, and they are willing to destroy hundreds of years of social progress to get it.
> 
> I have no agenda, but they do. Stop drinking your own koolaid. They are the greatest threat this country has had in decades, I am just glad they are finally going away.


Right out of the DNC play book. Good job. You sound like you read that from Hillary's web site. The greatest threat to this country is the spying on the citizens by the government. It erodes the Constitution. If they can spy on the press with no repercussions, none of us are safe.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> About time you spoke the truth. Preach it brother, Preach it! :thumbsup:


No,no,no,,,,,:no::no::no::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> They do actually. They hold enough of a minority that neither the dems or the republicans have enough votes.
> 
> So nothing useful gets out of congress therefore no useful laws are passed etc. and the government is effectively held hostage by...a small number of tea party members.
> 
> If they were brown we would call them terrorists.


Many of them are,but don't let that trip you up.:laughing:

The house of representatives are the American people,the people cleaned House in 2010 to stop the passing of anymore laws that strip the people of their money and freedom,in 2012 the people chose to keep it that way,In 2014 the people will vote again on who represents them,if the people want a crapload of laws passed that strip them of their money and freedom I'm sure they'll give the house right back to the democrats.

Hopefully they strip the democrats of the senate so we can repeal all these laws and give the people back their money and freedom.

It's really hard to understand why people would want to give up their freedom and money just so the super wealthy democrats can have all the power and control of every poop the people take.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

backstay said:


> You are an absolute idiot!


To the OP: this is why we shouldn't do this. It's an instant fight, just add internet connection


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


> I have no problem with them representing their voters - I do have a problem with them not compromising even within their own party, for threatening to 'primary' other party members, for dragging this nation into the abyss of idiocy.
> 
> They no taxes, but full services, they want no women's rights, no freedom of religion, no freedom to be anything but monogamous white married folk, and they are willing to destroy hundreds of years of social progress to get it.
> 
> I have no agenda, but they do. Stop drinking your own koolaid. They are the greatest threat this country has had in decades, I am just glad they are finally going away.


I'm not sure where this opinion comes from except the DNC.

Woman are welcome in our party and we have 50% of woman are members.

All races are welcome in our party and we have members of all races in our party.

You cannot name one woman's right that we want to take away,murder is not a right regardless of what gender you are,sorry.

Again the people voted to stop the BIG MEGGA WORLD WIDE corporation agenda and we will stand our ground,to bad the democrats sold us all out to them a long time ago.

You keep throwing the race card just like all the democrats do to cover up their hideousness ,their sickening racist past,read your history it's all there before they start burning all the books that expose them for what they really are.

Sorry but they're not who they say they are.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

People are too individualistic for anything to actually work these days, including unions, including politics. Nobody really cares, even though we tweet that we do. 

If it happens across your path ever, watch BBC's documentary series Century of the Self.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

backstay said:


> Right out of the DNC play book.





HARRY304E said:


> I'm not sure where this opinion comes from except the DNC.


At least you folks are on the same page.

Where does the opinion come from?

Reading news and watching news - just not from the echo chamber.

It is okay, the adults will take care of things in a short while.

( just for harry...a woman's right to choose - you can pretend all you want that these 'public health laws' that intrude on woman is all about public health as you whine about the ACA intruding on your health but it is just disingenuous and everyone knows it. 

And The Federal Violence Against Women Act which was renewed in 1994, 2000 and 2005 but killed in the house in 2012 by conservative republicans

The attacks on Planned Parenthood's funding.

Walker's repeal of Wisconsins equal pay law.)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rewire said:


> I prefer my desert with my dinner


I eat desert first and then if there is room I go for the main course.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

FulThrotl said:


> i just log on here, and read for five minutes.
> kills the appetite.
> 
> to the OP who asked a simple question... union or nonunion.....
> ...


 
Hang left or hang right, boxers or briefs.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

brian john said:


> Hang left or hang right, boxers or briefs.


 I dress left


----------

